# Esophagus Metaplasia



## Monika Liddle (Jan 5, 2015)

When I look up esophagus metaplasia in my 2014 ICD-10  book there is no code listed, it is blank. I have 2 ICD-10 books from 2 different companies and it is the same in both books. When I look in my 2013 ICD-10 book it states to look at Barrett's esophagus. Why is there no reference in the 2014 ICD-10 book?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 16, 2015)

It looks like an error of omission. The index is on the CMS website and I see that there is not a code listed there either. 

There are meetings routinely to discuss the codes and there may be a way to contact the ICD-10 Coordination and Maintenance Committee on the CDC website: http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd9cm_maintenance.htm
I think it would be good to bring it to their attention.


----------

